# Installation Error in FreeBSD 7.1



## quantico (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello .. I am beginner in Freebsd and I have a problem with the installation of FreeBSD 7.1.
I Installing the Notebook semp - Toshiba IS 1462 - With the following settings.
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- ----
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual Core T2390@1.86Ghz
Memory: DDR2 2048 MBytes
Motherboard [
Model: IS-1462
Chipset: Via P4M900/CN896/VN896/PT890
Southbrige: Via VT8237A
]
Bios [
Brand: Toshiba Semper
Version: 1.0D-V 06-000F
Date: 06/23/2008
]
Video: Via chrome 9 hc igp
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- ----
By then we Error:
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- ----
Start the Boot from CD, the screen appears - welcome to FreeBSD! - Then choose the options.
If you choose the option - 1. Boot FreeBSD [default] - is an error and it hangs, as shown in photo.
http://www.4shared.com/file/101408917/b3624a73/Opcao_1.html
If you choose the option - 2. Boot with Frebsd disable ACPI - is an error and restarts, as shown in photo.
http://www.4shared.com/file/101408918/23dd57e2/Opcao_2.html
I tried on all other options and not sure of installing FreeBSD 7.1.
Somebody could help me?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2009)

You may want to try 7.2-RC1


----------



## quantico (Apr 24, 2009)

*Installing*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> You may want to try 7.2-RC1



Low and I try to FreeBSD 7.2. Then I put the result


----------



## quantico (Apr 24, 2009)

*Installing*



			
				quantico said:
			
		

> Low and I try to FreeBSD 7.2. Then I put the result





I installed the version of FreeBSD 7.2 RC2 and did the same thing.
With version 7.0 of the FreeBSD operating normally.

Who knows what is going on?


----------

